# The calm before the storm



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So here they are post grooming. Well Jake is not exactly but I'll add one of him before the two day scissor he went through from us. With all the snow and bad weather I really lost control over them. Add to that ozzy is the worst boy ever when I groom him and it's off to a professional we go. Jake is going Friday and ozzy Monday. This will be the first scalping they have needed so I don't feel too bad but I feel pretty bad about losing control of them, well the boys anyway.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Awe they look just perfect to me Donna, 
Billy now wants 3 after I shown him the picture of them all sat there been ever so good!! 
You must do a then and now update picture with oz, I'm sure you did some with canned / tinned food.
Do you have enough tins in??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Awe they look just perfect to me Donna,
> Billy now wants 3 after I shown him the picture of them all sat there been ever so good!!
> You must do a then and now update picture with oz, I'm sure you did some with canned / tinned food.
> Do you have enough tins in??


Oh I will for sure. That's puppy meatballs. Nick makes them for the dogs but they don't get a whole one.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow Ozzie your the biggest of the bunch now! Lovely pics xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hee hee, a trio of beautiful furry muppets  It's time to start the music...it's time to light the lights..


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They are lovely... the weather that you've had I'm amazed any of you have any hair left, I'd have pulled mind out weeks ago...
It'll be so easy to get their equafleeces on and off when there is less fluff


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Hee hee, a trio of beautiful furry muppets  It's time to start the music...it's time to light the lights..


Lol we call ozzy Muppet head. My friend calls him Grover.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha! I'd almost forgotten him, I love Grover and what a great poo name that would be


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

One down, one to go. Jake looks a little chunky no?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He's next on the chopping block


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He's next on the chopping block


I love this lookey likey xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jake looks delicious 
Chunky? Read cuddly


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The groomer blasted me for home grooming.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Obviously, because you make your 'poos look just like you want and she doesn't get paid.
You are a great groomer.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Here he is in all his glory. She didn't cut his ears. I am thinking they are too long now that he is cut down. 
Thanks marzi I felt terrible about the matting.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm missing his Muppet face already.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd trim his ears down 
But I like the way you can see his beautiful markings so clearly, it makes him look like a pup again.

Don't feel bad, with the weather you have had and the dogs having lots of equafleece wear time I think mats were inevitable. You are getting best 'poo mummy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I'd trim his ears down
> But I like the way you can see his beautiful markings so clearly, it makes him look like a pup again.
> 
> Don't feel bad, with the weather you have had and the dogs having lots of equafleece wear time I think mats were inevitable. You are getting best 'poo mummy


You're the best!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My 2 are due tomorrow Donna, I'm dreading a telling off from the groomer 
Ruby's tail is not good 
My 2 like been groomed, but ruby doesn't agree with her tail been messed with.....
To me, their fur length is just perfect, so we'll see what tomorrow brings ....
By the way - ozzy's ears are cool, he looks great on that pic, he'll have his muppet chops again before you know it!! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> My 2 are due tomorrow Donna, I'm dreading a telling off from the groomer
> Ruby's tail is not good
> My 2 like been groomed, but ruby doesn't agree with her tail been messed with.....
> To me, their fur length is just perfect, so we'll see what tomorrow brings ....
> By the way - ozzy's ears are cool, he looks great on that pic, he'll have his muppet chops again before you know it!! X


She gave him kind of a poodle look, shaved the nose. She charged me extra for a comb our because she said he is so skinny he'd look dumb if she had to cut him down like Jake. Willow can't go yet because she has another one of those big scabs under get chin.
You posted a pic of ruby the other day and she just looks so much like willow. A lot of the white is gone from willow face and she is defiantly no longer red.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> She gave him kind of a poodle look, shaved the nose. She charged me extra for a comb our because she said he is so skinny he'd look dumb if she had to cut him down like Jake. Willow can't go yet because she has another one of those big scabs under get chin.
> You posted a pic of ruby the other day and she just looks so much like willow. A lot of the white is gone from willow face and she is defiantly no longer red.


Your right Donna, ruby is like willow, (gorgeous & scrummy!!) only her ears, muzzle paws and a but in her tail are still red. She is sooo much lighter than she was. Definitely has the fading gene, although the breeder did say she would go lighter. The funny thing is, after her first groom, she went darker 
She's a cream cockapoo now!! Or strawberry blonde  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> The groomer blasted me for home grooming.


That is only because they were matted this time and she hasn't seen them all the times you have groomed them yourself and got them completely matt free and gorgeous. I do think for most home groomers it is still worth them going to a groomer at least for a bath and brush out once or twice a year just to ensure there are no little area's being missed. Although i'm pretty sure you check every bit of them usually anyway. To be honest I don't know how you manage to keep on top of their grooming usually, let alone when you have had all the snow to deal with! They always look great.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And willow had her chop. I figured out what was wrong with my clippers and it was a breeze from there.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> And willow had her chop. I figured out what was wrong with my clippers and it was a breeze from there.


Willow looks gorgeous!
& as for hubby down there in cockapoo heaven - love it, ozzy slurpy kisses all round!! Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

ummmmmm Ozzy kisses  

Willow looks lovey and all ready for spring with her well groomed short hair and Rapunzel ears...
Is Nick next in line for the clippers


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow! Look at the beautiful Willow  She's a proper grown up lady now eh? That last picture should be in a Sunday magazine, it oozes happiness and relaxation


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

dmgalley said:


> The groomer blasted me for home grooming.


I think you did a GREAT job in the grooming. Your groomer obviously didn't like the competition. It can get very expensive and how often will you feel it's "not quite right"?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww love the cuddles with daddy pic, Donna! Willow looks fab, great clip! It's such a sense if achievement when you clip them yourself! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

